# Fetching and Installing Packages for offline install



## beginner (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi
I would like to get some ports (packages) for offline install on current machine or another machine when I have very slow internet connection. I'm running FreeBSD 8 and already installed xorg from DVD. I would like to use fluxbox wm and another essential packages (ports) such as firefox3, gimp, mplayer, gnash, git, xpdf or acrobat reader and so on. please advise me how can I can get (fetch) recursively those packages and install them. 

Thank you.

Regards,
FreeBSD beginner


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 17, 2010)

*Synonyms?  Anti-contra-posinyms?  FIIK*

One of either `# make fetch-recursive` or `# make fetch-required`[1] in the respective port directories.  See /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk for more information.


[1] I don't know what the difference is here, bsd.port.mk says 
	
	



```
# fetch-recursive
#                               - Retrieves missing ${DISTFILES} and ${PATCHFILES} for this
#                                 port and dependencies.
. . .
# fetch-required
#                               - Retrieves missing ${DISTFILES} and ${PATCHFILES} for this
#                                 port and dependencies.
```


----------



## fronclynne (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, if you want to use packages, just use the [red]-K[/red] switch for pkg_add(1) . . . I feel like I'm still missing something.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 17, 2010)

Run make with the option fetch-recursive (`# make fetch-recusive`) to download the source and the dependencies of the port that you wish to install. All the files will be downloaded to /usr/ports/distfiles.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports-using.html


----------



## beginner (Jan 18, 2010)

@sixtydoses
Thank you very much. I want to know this exactly.

@fronclynne
Thank you. I saw this..
 -K, --keep
	     Keep any downloaded package in PKGDIR if it is defined or in cur-
	     rent directory by default.

If I understand this, when I run this command in ~/Downloads directory, the packages would be kept under ~/Downloads directory, is that correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, that's correct. But personally, I'd make a /download directory, and in /root/.cshrc I'd add *setenv PKGDIR /download*.
To use it: `# pkg_add -r -K package_name`.


----------



## beginner (Jan 18, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Yes, that's correct. But personally, I'd make a /download directory, and in /root/.cshrc I'd add *setenv PKGDIR /download*.
> To use it: `# pkg_add -r -K package_name`.



Thank you very much. This is very clear explain.


----------



## BJwojnowski (Feb 19, 2013)

This paragraph raises the question naturally for me.  Is the ISO DVD disk that is burned from the BSD project one that can be mounted and searched like any regular file or is it just an "image".  Is there any advantage in ordering FreeBSD DVD from The FReeBSD mall or buying it from a third party vendor like OSDisk?  I have an obstacle to overcome but I just do not know what it is yet.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 20, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> Is the ISO DVD disk that is burned from the BSD project one that can be mounted and searched like any regular file or is it just an "image".


An "image" can be "mounted and searched like any regular file". One doesn't exclude the other.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 20, 2013)

BJwojnowski said:
			
		

> This paragraph raises the question naturally for me.  Is the ISO DVD disk that is burned from the BSD project one that can be mounted and searched like any regular file or is it just an "image".


It's an ISO image, like any other ISO image you'll find on the internet.



> Is there any advantage in ordering FreeBSD DVD from The FReeBSD mall or buying it from a third party vendor like OSDisk?  I have an obstacle to overcome but I just do not know what it is yet.


If I recall correctly FreeBSD Mall directly supports the FreeBSD foundation. A big part of the price goes to them. Not sure about OSdisk, looking at the prices I don't think they charge more than the shipping and handling.


----------

